# What is this plant?



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

What kind of plant is this? It reminds me of squash but I'm not a plant person either.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Squash or pumpkin as far as I can tell.......but I could be wrong!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Looks like a gourd plant to me.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Could be Wild Cucumber. If it is the seeds are dangerous.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

goathiker said:


> Could be Wild Cucumber. If it is the seeds are dangerous.


For the goats? Or for us?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The goats won't touch the fruit, at least mine won't. In humans they cause a severe Schitzophrenic like state that can last up to 2 weeks.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Ok that's good to know! So in other words, don't eat them. Thanks for the information. The blossoms are big and bloomed now. Some of the have the yellow fruit that their growing out of.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh duh, I missed the yellow fruit in the first pic :question:

That looks like a miniature pumpkin growing on there. Big yellow flowers is a tame squash/pumpkin plant. Small white flowers and green spikey fruit is a wild Cucumber.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

That's my mom said. She did throw some out there around Halloween but we didn't think they'd grow. We also threw gourds and squash out


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks like squash to me.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

That is either a variety of pumpkin or a variety of gourd but I am leaning towards pumpkin.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

It looks like a squash, pumpkin, thing.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Well the fruit like things won't grow past the size in the pic before they die off.


----------

